# Who wants a V as the spokesdog for Harley Davidson?



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Berkeley and I wandered into the new NYC flagship Harley Davidson dealership yesterday and he was unsurprisingly a big hit. Everyone loved him and HDofNYC was posting up a storm on the various social media outlets. They even put a feeler out for him being the spokesdog!

Check it out and like, comment, and tweet them!!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=667784339940390

https://twitter.com/HDofNYC/status/420621943117979649

http://instagram.com/p/i1hMnZRYF6/


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

First order as the spokesdog will be to bring back the sidecar


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

they allow dogs in the harley davidson store?!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

I bring Berkeley everywhere that doesn't sell food. So basically everywhere except restaurants, grocery stores, and drug stores. 

It's surprising how many stores have dog treats behind the counter. Oddly, liquor stores in particular all have dog treats.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

FYI - they aren't allowed in REI unless they are trying on doggie apparel! Only service dogs are allowed.. And unfortunately Otto can't pass as a service dog!! :-[


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I only ever thought you could take a dog to petsmart. I always say how I wish I could take Ginger to Walmart or home depot and Lowes. 

Please let me know if there are any stores besides petsmart that allows dogs. 

Thanks!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Home Depot is awesome about having dogs in their stores!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Here in Ky - if they do not serVe food - pups are welcome - banks - tractor supply - liquor stores ( yet 2 go in one LOL ) Lowes ETC - just ask because it is up 2 the store


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm surprised REI had a problem with it. Probably just that employee or one of the managers doesn't like dogs. I take Berk in the REI here in NYC every time I go and never had an issue. One time I was in this electronics store picking up a few things and the security guy told me I couldn't bring him in. I just went over to the manager and gave him a little grief. Berk is always well behaved in stores, too much new stuff to look at for him to 

Businesses have to let service dogs in anywhere so that opens up pretty much everything to everyone depending on how far you want to stretch it. Usually it's only cab drivers who ask if they are service dogs and I just say yes and leave it at that. No need or requirement to elaborate. I draw the line in places where it would disturb either people like crowded stores or places that sell food. I don't see any harm in bringing him/ stretching the definition of a service dog if it won't bother anyone. Stores are usually happy though, first because Vs are the best looking dogs around and second because chances are if your bringing your dog into a store you're going to buy something. I don't think too many people stroll around stores with high energy dogs if they are just browsing.

The whole service dog thing is completely unregulated. There is no recognized registration or training so states or the Feds can't verify anything. I think since it's not really an issue with abuse there is no need to setup a registration system. I'm actually surprised that there isn't though, since the Feds love to spend money. You can buy service dog gear online just as easy as it is to buy a dog collar.

Who knows, berk might even get his own seat on an airplane one day! He has to behave a bit more before that happens. In the last 20 years of flying I have only seen one large dog on a plane (German Shepard) so it would undoubtably draw attention.

By the way, since Vs have such good noses that would be the most reasonable type of service dog for the breed. Seizure or diabetes dog. So if anyone has a history of seizures or diabetes, that's a free pass to take your pup on a plane (with a doctors note of course).


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Please don't tell people that your dog is a service dog.
You are taking advantage of laws made for people with disabilities. 

The definition of a service dog is a canine that has been trained to execute tasks and behaviors that mitigate a legal DISABILITY


----------

